# New vehicle seat mounted compound bow holder



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

The BowStow

http://www.thebowstow.com


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

$50.00 for a nylon strap?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

It is more than a strap but it is still a bit steep. For a strap and pouch.


----------



## BabyBoy (Jan 11, 2007)

kind a wht I was thinking. Just didnt want to say it.:embara:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

You also need to check local laws. In Michigan, bows are considered weapons, so they must be cased while being transported in vehicles. I know of a few guys who have had their bows confiscated during traffic stops.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*Bowstow Product Simplifies Compound Bow Transport*

Bowstow Product Simplifies Compound Bow Transport 

The BowStow protects your bow during vehicle transport while reducing hunting preparation time in the field. 

Allen, Texas (/PRWEB ) August 6, 2007 -- BowStow opens online store www.TheBowStow.com with its first product offering, the BowStow. The BowStow is a Patent-Pending removable vehicle seat-mounted bow holder system which quickly secures a compound bow onto a vehicle seat for convenient transport and quick field access. 

The BowStow is designed to protect your compound bow investment without modifying your vehicle interior. The BowStow is quickly installed for rural excursions, and easily removed when returning the vehicle to urban use. Securing your compound bow into the BowStow is as quick as placing the bottom limb into the pocket, then wrapping the securing strap around the top limb and latching the adjustable buckle. 

Removing your compound bow from the BowStow is just as quick, reversing the procedure. The BowStow is sized to carry all vertical and parallel limb compound bows available on the market, either with or without the accessories attached (quiver, arrows, etc.). The BowStow is constructed of heavy duty materials to provide many seasons of dependability and is available in a variety of colors in left and right side release for $49.95. 

About BowStow:
BowStow (http://www.thebowstow.com) is a design, manufacture, and retail sales company focused on the creation of unique hunting products not currently available in the market. Our goal is to identify opportunities within the hunting market and design useful products that provide long term dependability.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow disclaimers*

Please check local laws regarding the transport of a bow, some states may not consider the BowStow a lawful means of transport.

Please visit the website products page to review our disclaimers


----------



## topspeed (Jun 29, 2007)

Very Cool Product. I like it.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

When do you expect the moveable headrest version to be available?
Would also like to see a camo version - mossy oak, real tree etc.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*For removable headrests*

We expect to be able to sell this version in about 1 month.
Please stay posted to the website for details


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

That truly looks like a great product! I know it would be better than tossing my hunting bow in the extended cab every time waiting for something to break.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.

Your response is exactly why we created the BowStow.

The first time my $$$$ bow hit the floor of my F-350 while off-road enroute to my gnd blind at the deer lease, I was determined to find a solution. Problem was, there was not a good solution. That is when I performed a patent search and decided it was time to file a patent. We made up the first models last year a tested them all hunting season. Less than one season later we finally got the website open and a good MFR lined up to produce them. 

BTW these are hand made in TX. 
We could have easily outsourced to China, India, or Mexico, but decided we'd take the margin hit to keep money into American pockets.
That will explain the price a little I guess.

We have many more unique ideas comming, so please stay tuned to our website.

Regards, BowStow, "Hunting stuff nobody else makes"


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*[b]Old vs New Bow Stowage Video on the website[/b]*

*There is new video on the website showing just how easy the BowStow is to use, please check it out.*

http://www.thebowstow.com/products.htm


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow announces a SALE*

*The Bowstow Is On Sale Now Through The End Of August, Just In Time For Hunting Season for $29.95. 

Fill Both Seat Backs, Buy A Pair (left And Right Release) For $54.95.*


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow Right Side Release now in-stock*

We have finally received the Right Side Release and are now shipping both BowStow release versions in both colors. For those that preordered the Right Side Release, these shipped today.

We have had many requests for the adjustable headrest version, we are hoping to have these in stock in early September, so please keep an eye on our website for the latest updates in products.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

BowStow said:


> We have had many requests for the adjustable headrest version, we are hoping to have these in stock in early September, so please keep an eye on our website for the latest updates in products.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


This is just what i need for my super duty. Please PM me when you have a set of the adjustable headrest in Grey ready... Awesome idea, nice to see common sense applied
:thumbs_up


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Any chance they'll be offered in camo?


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

Bowhuntxx78 said:


> This is just what i need for my super duty. Please PM me when you have a set of the adjustable headrest in Grey ready... Awesome idea, nice to see common sense applied
> :thumbs_up


Really gald you like the design, Thanks for the great post and compliment.

I have an 2005 F350 super duty, but the headrests are not the adjustable type. Please see the pictures of my truck on our website. We have stock of this type of bow holder (non-adjustable headrests). 

What year is your truck. I'm building a database of models which have adjustable headrests and non-adjustable headrests.

The adjustable headrests will be out in September. Not sure which colors I will add in the future, will be dependent on requests, but am considering cammo patterns now.

Anyone wanting to get placed on the email list for the adjustable headrest release notification, please submit a inquiry to [email protected].


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

FYI, my local bow shop sells one similar to what you are selling. Not sure if it is called the same thing but they sell it for $50. The only color is camo. I will find the name to let you know.

I may just have to buy yours instead b/c i can buy two!


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Very nice! I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 with adjustable headrest. This would save me a lot of space.

Please let us know when it's ready.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> FYI, my local bow shop sells one similar to what you are selling. Not sure if it is called the same thing but they sell it for $50. The only color is camo. I will find the name to let you know.
> 
> I may just have to buy yours instead b/c i can buy two!


Interesting, I'm not currently selling in retail stores and hold patent patent status on this design, I would be very interestend in seeing the product and knowing the store name and product name. Please PM me with the info if you can.

Hurry up and order, the sale ends in end of August.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

Orion6 said:


> Very nice! I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 with adjustable headrest. This would save me a lot of space.
> 
> Please let us know when it's ready.


It is a space safer, I will email you and any one else wanting the adjustable heasrest version.


Reminder:
Anyone wanting to get placed on the email list for the adjustable headrest release notification, please submit a inquiry to [email protected].


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

BowStow said:


> Interesting, I'm not currently selling in retail stores and hold patent patent status on this design, I would be very interestend in seeing the product and knowing the store name and product name. Please PM me with the info if you can.
> 
> Hurry up and order, the sale ends in end of August.


Hold patent status of the design?? Does that count if he has been making the unit for 3 years now? I will send you pics when mine comes in next week.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

bowsmith said:


> You also need to check local laws. In Michigan, bows are considered weapons, so they must be cased while being transported in vehicles. I know of a few guys who have had their bows confiscated during traffic stops.


It will not fly in MN, either, unless you unstring the bow and place the bowstow and bow in the trunk of a car. Darn MN laws...


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*My Typo*



ciscokid said:


> Hold patent status of the design?? Does that count if he has been making the unit for 3 years now? I will send you pics when mine comes in next week.


Looks like there is a typo in my prior post.
Patent-Pending is what I meant to indicate on my prior post, and is the status indicated on our website.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

BowStow said:


> Looks like there is a typo in my prior post.
> Patent-Pending is what I meant to indicate on my prior post, and is the status indicated on our website.


Here is the guy I told you about. Sorry to be the "bubble burster"

http://www.gunsaddle.com/bowsaddle.htm

BOWSADDLE™
Model BS2005
Patent Pending


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

No bubble bursted, our plans do not change to market this product.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Would be handy if someone could list all the states this isn't legal in. I know it would be ok in nebraska, but I'd like to know for other states when I do long distance hunting trips where i can drive across with it and where I can't.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

do you have a shop? can i just drive down and pick one up? how much are they? youre less than 15 minutes away.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow Online*

We currently sell our product on our online store.
Please visit http://www.thebowstow.com to order the product and get the most recent pricing and inventory inrofmation.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow announces sale continuation through the end of September*

*BowStow announces sale continuation through the end of September*

To get bow hunters geared-up for this hunting season, we are extending our sale pricing. 
We expect to have the adjustable headrest models out soon with the same sale pricing. 
Please stay tuned to this thread and our website for the latest updates on pricing and model inventory.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow adjustable headrest models available.*

*The adjustable headrest models ship on 09/17/2007.
You can pre-order these on our website starting today.*


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Good looking product*

Great looking product. I've been down the same road you're travelling with a related but different product. Congratulations on bringing it to market. Takes a lot of guts and a lot of hard work. Good luck to you and keep in touch.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowCaddy*

Thanks for the kind words, and I know you understand it is a ton of work.
I'm familiar with your product and think it is a quality product with many market applications . If i had an ATV, i'd definetly buy one.


----------



## HuntNXS (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw one in Matt Moore's truck a few weeks ago. Awesome idea, can't wait to get one.


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*Get 'em while they are on sale! in time for hunting season!*



HuntNXS said:


> I saw one in Matt Moore's truck a few weeks ago. Awesome idea, can't wait to get one.


Thanks for the post.

My hunting friends and I have personally used these for many hunting trips, they are field proven and will protect your compound bow investment while providing fast field access. This is most important when you head out to your hunting location at 5am, when timing is critical and being quick, quiet, and stealthy may be the selection, the big one or the 2-point.

Hunting seasons may come and go, the question is will you decide to chance the moment. Will your sights be in perfect alignment as you have practiced and adjusted, can you get to your objective on time quietly and quickly, is all your gear ready to go in a moments notice? Do not risk the reward you have worked so hard to achive, when a small investment will reduce your worries, let you focus on the hunt, and ensure you bow settings are the same as they were the last time you launched an arrow.

enough said....


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks great. Any chance you're going to do one in grey?


----------



## BowStow (Aug 5, 2007)

*BowStow color / pattern poll Thread*



MikeTN said:


> Looks great. Any chance you're going to do one in grey?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=558704


----------

